# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Comau [Alejandrina - Πήγασος Αιδηψού, Katrin, Rauna I, 60 Let SSR]

## Tasos@@@

Καλησπερα παιδια.Ως τρελλα κολημενος με τις παντοφλες και εικοτερα με τις παντοφλες Αιδηψου(τις παλιες,ετσι?)εφαγα τον κοσμο να ανακαλυψω που κατεληξαν καποιες απο αυτες....δυστηχως μεχρι τωρα βρηκα μονο 2.Οποιος εχει αλλες φωτο η πληροφοριες για αλλες θα με χαροποιησει ιδιαιτερα!
Εδω ο ΔΗΜΟΣ Π. καπου στην νοτια αμερικη αν δεν κανω λαθος.


Και εδω ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨΟΥ που εκανε μια μικρη σταση στο συκγεκριμενο πορθμειο για 2 χρονια νομιζω(γυρω στο 1996),στην νοτια Χιλη

----------


## Tasos@@@

Φιλε μου CORFU δεν τις ειχα δει,sorry!Thanks παντως για την επισυμανση!!
να σημειωσω εδω οτι το ονομα του ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨΟΥ πλεον(μολις το βρηκα!) ειναι ALEJANDRINA και ανηκει στην NAVIMAG.Φιλε CORFU ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## Tasos@@@

Παιδια ελπιζω να μην κατανταω κουραστικος αλλα μολις εντοπισα αλλες 3 φωτο του ALEJANDRINA (ex-ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨΟΥ) και ειπα να τις μοιραστω μαζι σας.Το φερυ κανει την διαδρομη *Chaiten-*Quellon(5 ωρες).





Σε ωραια μερη η ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑ!!

----------


## JIMMARG75

> Συμπασχουμε φιλε Γιαννη,συμπασχουμε!!!!Ετοιμαζω και αλλα να ανεβασω τωρα.


φιλε τασος μηπως εχεις και το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ?

----------


## Tasos@@@

> φιλε τασος μηπως εχεις και το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ?


Και εδω ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨΟΥ για τον φιλο JIMMARG75.
(Επισης,http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=25379&page=7 θα βρεις φωτο του Πηγασου που εχω ανεβασει απο την Χιλη)

----------


## Tasos@@@

Ο ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨΟΥ ως φερυ Alejandrina στην μακρινη Χιλη


Ζητω συγνωμη αλλα δεν θυμαμαι το site που την ειχα βρει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και δεν έχει αναφερθεί, να πούμε ότι το πλοίο που το γνωρίσαμε ως _ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨΟΥ_ στον βόρειο Ευβοικό στα μέσα της δεκαετίας '90, δεν έχει κατασκευαστεί στην Ελλάδα, και εξ όσων γνωρίζω είναι και η μοναδική παντόφλα μη Ελληνικής κατασκευής που δούλεψε στην χώρα μας (εξαιρούνται οπωσδήποτε οι "πρωτοπόροι" των δεκαετιών '50-'60, τα πρώην πολεμικά αποβατικά του Β.Π.Π.).

Κατασκευάστηκε το _1982_ στο Κίεβο της Ουκρανίας ως ποταμόπλοιο με πρώτο του όνομα το _60 LET SSR_. Μετονομάστηκε σε *RAUNA** 1* το 1991 και σε *KATRIN* το 1993. Στην χώρα μας με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 10224_ παρέμεινε και δούλεψε για μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, από τον Σεπτέμβριο του *1994*, μέχρι τον Φεβρουάριο του *1996*, όταν και αναχώρησε για την Χιλή με νέο όνομα το *ALEJANDRINA*.

Το *ALEJANDRINA* φέρει *ΙΜΟ 8846785*, ανήκει στην εταιρεία Naviera Austral, που εκτός από το _"DON BALDO_ πρώην_ ΜΥΡΙΝΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ"_ αγόρασε πριν λίγο καιρό από την χώρα μας και το _"JACAF_ πρώην_ ΘΑΣΟΣ VII"_, και συνεχίζει μέχρι και τις μέρες μας να ταξιδεύει στην Παταγονία στην νότιο Χιλή.

ShipSpotting.com

© Daniel27

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φρέσκια φωτογραφία του πλοίου, στο Puerto Chacabuco της Χιλής τον περασμένο Ιανουάριο.

ShipSpotting.com

© Stefan Niederer

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία από τις σπάνιες φωτογραφίες (αν όχι μοναδική) που μπορούμε να δούμε το πρώην _ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ ΑΙΔΗΨΟΥ_ από πρύμα, και να διακρίνουμε καθαρά τις μεγάλες διαφορές που είχε-έχει από τις Ελληνικής ναυπήγησης παντόφλες. Πριν τρεις μόλις ημέρες στη Χιλή.

ShipSpotting.com

© Ruben Vega

----------


## SteliosK

Aπό τη μακρινή Χιλή

12105906086_6544858f4d_b.jpg

Πηγή: http://www.navieraustral.cl/

----------

